# At Marty's Day 2



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Day 2 started at dawn... However, I didn't get there until 8....... Still doing the money changing and taking a few images. A number of folks were taking images and should be posting in the next few days...... Here's a bit of what we did today....

Early morning live steam plume from Skip MacKewen's Shay.....










Steve Stockham's K-27 exiting the tunnel on the lower main....










Ric and Jan Golding posed with the new terminal facility










Our personal business car pulled on the new upper loop by Jane Clark's train.... 










The Santa Fe E8 ABA exiting Banks bridge....










As requested, closeup of the custom crafted E8 "B" unit. 










The afternoon time arrived for the Annual MLS Group image........ I'll be working on a Hi Res image to post in the next few days.











Then on to the banquet with our illustrious MC...... Marty Himself...










The MC-ette.....










The two of them with all the door and attendance prizes...










The Banquet Group...










The Stockham youngsters draw all the tickets.........










Don Hofsheier had first pick and selected a donated Aristo Craft Trackside TE....










Henson Tittle had second pick and also selected a donated Aristo Craft Trackside TE....










Carrie selected a crafted snowman...










Kay's number allowed her to pick an Aristo Craft hopper donated by Michael Niebaum's Custom Woodworking....










Michael Barnes got the Garden Metal Models bridge..... 










Many, Many, Many thanks to all those who contributed items for the banquet drawings...... It's very much appreciated.... 

Late night running began right after the banquet......







AND, tomorrow's another day............


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again Stan!!







At least I get to see a little bit of what's going on. That terminal bldg. is really something, but then all of Marty's R/R is super neat. It makes me tired just realizing how much work he has to put inti it!







I hope everyone gets home OK. Gas stations around here are closed, but I think that's just a S. E. part of the country thing.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, that tee shirt is a hoot! 

Wish I was there.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

Thanks for all the pictures. It looked like a great event --- and even some live steam! 

Marty and Carrie are most generous for the hobby, even for those of us who have to attend remotely via MLS postings. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

We just got back and I have to say that this is quickly becoming a "must not miss event" for myself and my family! We first came to Marty and Carrie's little "get together" in 2004 and weren't able to come back until 2007 and I was amazed at the changes that had occurred on the layout. I would say that there were almost as many changes between 2007 and 2008 as there was between 2004 and 2007! Some things don't change however and that is the people attending and the camaraderie that was evidenced as well as the _fun!!_ Before I get to the pictures, I just want to add my and my family's thanks to Marty and Carrie for everything that they do! Anyone that has had to get ready for an open house knows what it takes to get the layout ready and that's usually for visitors that come and go for a few hours at most. Try getting a layout the size of the NTCGRR ready not only to run some trains for a day but to host 75+ people for _three days_ running anything and everything complete with swap/dealer room, Friday dinner and Saturday Banquett complete with door prizes! There were a lot of people that helped but the main credit for this goes to the Cozads. Thanks!!

Here are some more pics from Day 2:










Stan was there to greet me when I showed up.










Lots of people were already here.










I found JJ working in the shop. Apparently, someone glued the weights onto the floor of the locomotive...










More people showing up. The weather was perfect.










A pleasant addition was the steam loop that was set up on the south end of the layout.



















although some chose to run the regular layout.










Ric kept things running smoothly










My son, Eric had his first run on the layout with his RCS equipped engine. I am so proud!!










I was struck by the resemblance of this shot to "Windy Point" on the Cumbres & Toltec!










Here's a new shot of the K-27 heading up the new high line.










Jim Carter was following me up the high line with his K-4.










After the banquet there was an impromptu clinic at the steam loop










A gentleman from Accucraft was showing us some of the finer points of firing a Ruby










What would be a shot of Marty's without the MLS Canyon bridge?


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful shots, Stan & Steve!! 
It appears that all involved had a pretty good time. 
Sorry that we were unable to make the trek. 
While we'd like to commit for the future, 2009 is looking a little shaky at this point (two unavoidable traveling obligations are already on the books). 
Here's hoping that Marty and Carrie didn't need an entire bottle of Tylenol...  
Looking at the large expanses of vegetation, it makes my head hurt to think of the irrigation plumbing that would be required to make sure that the plants remained healty out in this part of the world. 
And I just noticed that there were not any of the wives included in the group photo. Who's idea was THAT one??


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures Stan. This event is getting to be a "must do" for Jill and I, however next year is out as we are doing the BTS at Ontario. Marty, Carrie look for us in 2010.....................
Jill said we have been around MLS for so long now, it's like looking at family holiday photo's. I think she is right.
Rod


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Steve, great photos! On the 7th one down - is that an Accucraft combine in red?!


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

As always, the picture takers have provided us with enough images to feel like we were there (almost). Thanks ya'll!!!!!! Here's to a few of us that have been absent a couple times making it sometime in the near future.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks indeed Steve for the pics. Good to see. Gets me wondering who are all those guys?









By the way I see a caboose in some of the pics. Marty asked the other day what one was. Show him when you get chance.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Posted By parkdesigner on 09/29/2008 2:08 AM
Steve, great photos! On the 7th one down - is that an Accucraft combine in red?!


The combine is a old Bob Hartford kit.
Rodney


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Stan! Thanks for sharing the outing with those that couldn't be there.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a really great time--move to the other side of the Mississippi!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When the after banquet inpromtu clinic was held you will notice that we are working by flash light and we were talking in whispers. Marty and Carrie had gone to bed.

Where is the pcitures of the GREAT PLUMBS? The ruby made some great smoke plumbs in the cool night air. Someone got some great pic's


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

Plooms, not plumbs. ;-) Glad you made it home. What time did you leave?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it was "Plumes". However ya spells it, ain't they sumpthin'!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I left Marty's at about 2 AM Nebraska time ( Midnight AZ time) By 6 PM AZ time I was in Grants New Mexico. I left Grants about Midnight AZ time and was home this morning by 8:30 AM 
I was Running two SD -45's The lead engine was one I got from Jim C Last year at Marty's The Second was one I got from Duncan. It had a bad motor in it.
I turned it into a Dummy..


----------

